
The Windows 10 calculator will soon be able to graph math equations - joeyespo
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/22/18277786/windows-10-microsoft-graphing-calculator-open-source-algebra
======
Xolvix
For anyone who complains that they are free alternatives such as Qalculate for
plotting purposes, the value in having the Windows 10 calculator support
plotting is that it makes it ubiquitous on fully-updated Windows 10 systems,
available without any additional software installations that may or may not be
allowed in a corporate environment.

